# Any cute small xmas gift suggestions? Christmas tree decorations?



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

I was thinking it would be nice to make something for the kids
To hang on the tree perhaps. I love having the items my mom made.
Hers were from plastic canvas and there is always 
a special place on the tree for them. One day the kids may be glad
To have them. I guess the xmas movies are making me sentimental.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

I have done several plastic canvas small items too because I use a table top 4' tree. These I am thinking of I used up scraps of pc and beads, bells, buttons to decorate them. Going to watch this for ideas for new knitted/crocheted ones.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

How about a macaroni picture frame ornament, with a picture of you or the family taken this year!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Someone posted some darling little snowmen yesterday. That might be just the thing.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

If you crochet, the crochet snowflakes are quick, fun, mail easy, and are safe for the bottom of the tree for toddlers and pets.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I save all my red and white scraps throughout the year and make tiny socks...any baby pattern will do, just use smaller yarn and smaller needles...mine come out about 2" tall...I crochet loops on the top and use normal christmas tree hangers to put them on the tree.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

My mom had us make yarn angels when we were little. I don't know the ages of your children, but I think I was about 7 or 8, they were a little bit difficult with my little hands but she kept them for years.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone! And my 'kids' are all grown up and married.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Over the years my SIL (DH's favorite sister) has made us crocheted snowflakes, crocheted stars, plastic canvas snowmen, crocheted angels, and many other ornaments. They are treasured, and bring back memories. They always get special spots on the Christmas tree.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Alan Dart's furry fairies (actually cute mice) are enchanting and the pattern is free on his website.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

THese items at made from felted wool- sweaters I got at the thrift store. My mothers quilting group love the pin cushions.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Gurney said:


> Alan Dart's furry fairies (actually cute mice) are enchanting and the pattern is free on his website.


Never heard of him. Oh my they are adorable! Thank you.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Geebart said:


> THese items at made from felted wool- sweaters I got at the thrift store. My mothers quilting group love the pin cushions.


Lovely! Felting something I have never tried before.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

ChasingRainbows said:


> Over the years my SIL (DH's favorite sister) has made us crocheted snowflakes, crocheted stars, plastic canvas snowmen, crocheted angels, and many other ornaments. They are treasured, and bring back memories. They always get special spots on the Christmas tree.


They are special aren't they.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Angels to hang around the top of the tree to represent the heavenly host.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I was thinking it would be nice to make something for the kids
> To hang on the tree perhaps. I love having the items my mom made.
> Hers were from plastic canvas and there is always
> a special place on the tree for them. One day the kids may be glad
> To have them. I guess the xmas movies are making me sentimental.


The tiny little stockings are cute and you could put sweeties in them????


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

About 40 years ago I bought 12 large, 12 medium, and 12 small doll picks to be used as the center of a cake or cupcake. Instead I made blue, silver, and gold lame' fabric trimmed in a thin lace angels. In addition I crocheted 200 snowflakes, and trimmed French horns with ribbons and flowers. Unfortunately--the whole lot of them disappeared. I just found out about the loss when I went to retrieve them for a Christmas tree at the mall for a train show my hubby is involved with. I am heartsick over this loss.

Currently I am crocheting snowflakes and making other decorations out of berry picks with ribbons on them. I'm watching the responses here for other ideas that I can make. 

Also I'm looking at the hydrangea bush to spray paint the remaining bunches silver or gold to take up some more space on the tree where the angels, French horns and snowflakes should have been.


----------



## crafty4231 (May 12, 2012)

I make crochet ice skates and roller blades in pairs to hang by a chain stitch. Using large paper clips and plastic beads for the blades.
I also make felt ornaments (penguins, dogs, cats, owls, angels. etc) and embroider names on the back ( They have a front and back and are lightly stuffed.


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

I have done a bunch of Nicky Epstein's patterns that are knit from a square. The are cute simple and can be done by varying the colors.


----------



## pennyw (Mar 27, 2016)

I make miniature mittens to hang on a tree. You can put the year, initial, pattern or whatever. I have a whole tree make from mittens of all kinds. They are adorable and can even be put on wrapped packages. Have fun!


----------



## LorettaHR (May 20, 2014)

I know something my cat loves - I made a preemie baby sock and, before I could get the second one done, the cat ran off to play with the first one! My Hubby says I need to knit a set for him (the cat). Hubby also complained they're too small to put anything in, if hung by the chimney. Well, we DO have some peanuts and cashews that would fit! ????


----------



## medtrans56 (Mar 13, 2011)

Cross stitch ornaments are nice. Whatever you make try to put the year on it


----------



## jacklynsw (Mar 30, 2014)

What a great idea and pattern. I will be making a lot of them. Thank you. I have wanted to find something different like this.
Jackie


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

The new issue of Knit Simple Holiday Knits has quite a few miniatures to knit, including sweaters, mittens, etc


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

How about a minuature sweater.
http://berroco.com/patterns/minutia-07

I have a friend in Malaysia and she knitted them with initials on them for her class reunion.
Dick


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&query=tree%20ornament%20sweater&craft=knitting&sort=best
I love making little ornament sweaters.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've made several of the pincushions (like the above, but Ravelry has several slightly different patterns, search for "pincushions") and they are so useful and appreciated gifts, too. My DDs use them at home and at their offices for a variety of things. I have two on my knitting table and use them for anything from nail files to the thingy you use to tighten cable needles. Very handy and fun to make from scraps of yarn so they cost nothing!


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

You might find something you like here: https://pin.it/kowwyocaxz27rz


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

riversong200 said:


> Someone posted some darling little snowmen yesterday. That might be just the thing.


Exactly what I thought of. They were so cute and a little string on top of their heads would easily make them tree ornaments.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Alan Dart's tree trimmers are good and quick to make. They are knitted. I have done 3 of them.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

If you are interested in ornaments, check out this group. More ornament patterns will be posted as time goes on.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-506745-3.html


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

If you can't or don't want to do the stranded one, there are still many possibilities. Sorry about it being in downloadable files. Can't figure out where I went wrong - I've attached photos and knitting patterns before that showed up in the body of the message. Can anyone help with that?


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I've made a couple of the Gypsycream Christmas tree keepsakes, I bought some clear plastic baubles but will be hanging some without....they are all so cute

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-keepsakes


----------



## Faith Kerry (Nov 13, 2017)

Some great ideas here. Over the years I've made a lot of Jean Greenhowe tree trims. You can find the patterns on her website. I think she has 2 booklets of Christmas ideas, including the aforementioned tree trims. X


----------



## wendiam (Jan 30, 2017)

If you like plastic canvas, search for images of 'squeeze Santa's cheeks for a kiss' for a fun little Christmas make. You can put a little chocolate in his mouth for a treat. Can easily be sized up as well.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I was thinking it would be nice to make something for the kids
> To hang on the tree perhaps. I love having the items my mom made.
> Hers were from plastic canvas and there is always
> a special place on the tree for them. One day the kids may be glad
> To have them. I guess the xmas movies are making me sentimental.


Found this pattern on Ravelry.com two years ago and made relatives one each, easy to follow, pretty made up

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tinas-knit-dishcloth-angel


----------



## Cmtwinmama (Nov 10, 2011)

Here are a few I made for my grandchildren over the years.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Great! I'm sure they were all appreciated.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cmtwinmama said:


> Here are a few I made for my grandchildren over the years.


they are ALL so cute! Love the paper clip ice skates! For the bird feeder - I can't get a good idea of it's size. Looks like a small cup for the feed holder - what size is the cup?


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I was thinking it would be nice to make something for the kids
> To hang on the tree perhaps. I love having the items my mom made.
> Hers were from plastic canvas and there is always
> a special place on the tree for them. One day the kids may be glad
> To have them. I guess the xmas movies are making me sentimental.


These are adorable and very small - perfect for children: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christmas-tree-keepsakes

Leanna x


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cilscreations said:


> About 40 years ago I bought 12 large, 12 medium, and 12 small doll picks to be used as the center of a cake or cupcake. Instead I made blue, silver, and gold lame' fabric trimmed in a thin lace angels. In addition I crocheted 200 snowflakes, and trimmed French horns with ribbons and flowers. Unfortunately--the whole lot of them disappeared. I just found out about the loss when I went to retrieve them for a Christmas tree at the mall for a train show my hubby is involved with. I am heartsick over this loss.
> 
> Currently I am crocheting snowflakes and making other decorations out of berry picks with ribbons on them. I'm watching the responses here for other ideas that I can make.
> 
> Also I'm looking at the hydrangea bush to spray paint the remaining bunches silver or gold to take up some more space on the tree where the angels, French horns and snowflakes should have been.


Oh that is terrible. I hope they show up in an unexpected place for you.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Cmtwinmama said:


> Here are a few I made for my grandchildren over the years.


Awwww....adorable.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> I was thinking it would be nice to make something for the kids
> To hang on the tree perhaps. I love having the items my mom made.
> Hers were from plastic canvas and there is always
> a special place on the tree for them. One day the kids may be glad
> To have them. I guess the xmas movies are making me sentimental.


One I just received via email, really pretty and easy to do2 styles to choose from)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cross-bookmarks


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Check out Carlo's & Arne's 55 Knitted Christmas balls. The kids could pick out the themes they want - and each takes about an hour to knit and another 15 min or so to stuff and finish off the top. They are timeless and and nice projects to work on when you only a couple of minutes at a time to spare.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

came cause of the pictures, have you seen: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-506745-1.html

lots of pretty patterns suggested.

happy seasons!!!!


----------



## Cmtwinmama (Nov 10, 2011)

The bird feeder cup is a communion cup.


----------



## ladyofcamelot (Jun 19, 2011)

How about the bluebird of happiness free pattern on raverly - this little bird is really cute


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

I typed in "Alan Dart's Furry Fairys" and the pattern came up under his 'line'. They are absolutely adorable! We have been battling a mouse problem so some ones that don't chew on stuff would be a pleasant change!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

These knit up fast and are fairly easy. If you don't want to fiddle with two-stranded, there are lots of others that are very easy. I've made dozens of these and they get snapped up fast!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

immunurse said:


> These knit up fast and are fairly easy. If you don't want to fiddle with two-stranded, there are lots of others that are very easy. I've made dozens of these and they get snapped up fast!


Too cute!!


----------

